# no rest for the weary winner....



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*cavon*: Lucky you! You can't get too much of a good thing, and Kate sure is a VERY good thing. Gosh, she's not one bit "dog tired" after her sensational win at WKC! Amazing spoo!!:thumb:


----------

